# The Birth Story of George David :) he's here!



## AngelBunny

Our precious little man arrived at 00:21 on Saturday 15th October 2011 after a perfect labor & delivery at 39 weeks :cloud9:

On the Thursday night i started getting pink cm & having lower backache and woke up a few times in the night with mild contractions :D by the morning they were about 7-10 minutes apart and they kept going, i also had lots of bloody show & and i started to get excited :dance: i had a consultant appointment booked for that day anyway to check up after a bleed i'd had the previous week, so i went along to that & he could see i was having contractions (they were about 5-7 minutes apart at that point) so he did an internal & said i was 2cm dilated & soft and that established labor would probably kick off within a day or two so to go home & get some rest.

My other half dropped me home & i told him to go to work for his shift as i thought it would take a while, but half hour after he'd dropped me home the contractions started to get _really_ painful & were coming every few minutes! I called him up to tell him he should come back to find that he'd broken down 40 minutes away from home with all our hospital & baby bags & car seat in it! At this point i became really stressed and the contractions became horrendously painful, like contracting for one minute then resting for one minute. OH managed to find someone to rush him home with all the baby stuff then he had to get to his mum's to borrow her car & get us to the hospital. I was having trouble walking by now & we were taken straight into the maternity led birthing center & shown to our room. the midwife did an internal straight away and said 'you're 7cms my dear!' :shock: and gave me some gas & air to help with the pain. she said they expect you to dilate half a cm an hour but i was in agony & dilating a whole cm an hour! (so maybe the raspberry tea worked after all!!) 

two hours later i was having an unbearable urge to push with each contraction. i called the midwife to tell her whilst i was squatting on a chair, knees wide open, bits on full display & feeling like a train was about to come out of my ass :haha: she looked at me and said 'i can see your baby's head!' and she did a quick internal and said i was 9cm and then my waters exploded all over her :haha: i instantly felt baby's head ram down against my cervix & for a second i thought he would fly out! now with every contraction the urge to push wasn't an urge, it was happening and i could do pretty much nothing to stop it! but i could feel when my body needed me to ease off & breathed & waited until the pushing had to start up again. i told the midwife i was ready to push him out with the next contractions and i started putting every bit of strength i had into the push & felt him crowning. with the next push i could see his head coming out & he had dark hair :cloud9: another push and his head popped out & the relief was incredible!! i looked down & was amazed by what i saw, he was bluey purple but perfect! his body was still flapping around inside me between contractions which felt really weird. with the next contraction i pushed out his body and he started moaning instantly & flapping about :cloud9: he was placed on my chest and we had our first hug and OH cut the cord :D the colour came to him straight away & he was so beautiful! the placenta came easily after the injection and the midwife did a quick internal & i had no tears or stitches, just a shallow graze down one side of the labia.

It was the most powerful experience of my life although i really didn't realise just how much it would hurt, (and how much cave woman noise i would make!) but am so glad to have only had gas & air, i feel that my body did really well & i'm so proud of it! Our little man is gorgeous & perfect in every way :cloud9: he had his first breast feed soon after delivery & settled down for a nice sleep. He weighed a teeny 6lb 6ozs :cloud9:

My OH was amazing, he shocked me by watching the entire delivery full frontal which i didn't think he would want to do. He found it really amazing & was so calm & gave me sips of water & squares of chocolate as i needed them & fanned me. He was perfect just like our little family xx

I lost 13lb instantly after delivery and although i still have a jelly belly it's gone down a lot in just 2 days :D we were let home the same day.

Here he is! :cloud9:

Just been born
https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/BirthDay2-1.jpg https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/BirthDay6-1.jpg

1 day old
https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/CHANGBYPOPS-1.jpg 

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/hosppic1dayold3.jpg https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/hosppic1dayold2.jpg https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/hosppic1dayold.jpg

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/6daysold7-1.jpg


----------



## x-TyMa-x

BEAUTIFUL STORY!!! Even shed a little tear 

George is incredibly cute claire and you did bloody amazing!! Well done to you
Also well done to the proud daddy!! 

Amazing end to an amazing journey 

Welcome to the world baby changbo ... you now have your own proper little name!! 
Very happy for you and cant wait for my turn so my little lady can come and be friends with George, ... Fingers crossed the raspberry tea does work after all haha!

Well done again and sending huge hugs your way and cuddles to the beautiful George x


----------



## Abzandbump

Hes beautiful! Glad to hear your labour went well :)

Congrats and I hope you all take care of yourselves xx


----------



## ljo1984

aw congratulation, what a lovely story. and he is absoloutly gorgeous. xx


----------



## clairelou88

really lovely story! hes just perfect ;0)


----------



## babyhopesxx

What a great positive story :) you did very well congratulations he is adorable


----------



## Treelo

As lovely birth story hun, he is gorgeous xx
Hope ye are doing well xx


----------



## Waitress

Congratulations! He really is gorgeous George!

I've been looking out for your story as we were due around the same time and ever since I first posted on here you have been one of the most positive people I have "read". My midwife mates tell me your mindset has a huge part to play in the type of labour you get - sounds like you got what you deserved. :thumbup:

I'm really happy for you!:hugs:


----------



## KatieKoopa

Congrats AB! What a wonderful birth story. And what a beautiful son you have!


----------



## hulahoop09

OMG congrats hun!!!!!! He is absolutely adorable!!! xx


----------



## KNWilson

Congrats on your baby boy he is such a doll!! xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Congratulations!! he's adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## Nikki1120

Wow....congratulations Claire, you did amazing and George is gorgeous!


----------



## RoxyRoo

Congratulations! He's gorgeous :)

Our babies didn't want to hang around, I had my little girl at 38+4! Enjoy your new family xx


----------



## LoPanda

Congratulations - seen you around since first tri so can't believe you've had your baby - crazy! He is just beautiful. Hope I have a delivery as lovely as yours sounds!


----------



## tmt

Such an amazing birth story - as Waitress had said I've noticed you to be one of the most positive people on this board and have been watching out for the birth of your beautiful little man, sounds like you and OH had a fantastic experience with the birth of baby George.

Such amazing pictures, I hope you're having a fantastic time with your new family.


----------



## Kimmi82

Just read it again, love it, wonderful story with a perfect ending!! Big well done claire :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

Wow, Claire, what a lovely story!! Well done!! Can't believe how fast you progressed!! And that you didn't need stitches!! And you did it on gas and air!! YOu are a cave woman!! :haha: HE is sooo adorable!! :cloud9:


----------



## DueSeptember

AngelBunny said:


> Our precious little man arrived at 00:21 on Saturday 15th October 2011 after a perfect labor & delivery at 39 weeks :cloud9:
> 
> On the Thursday night i started getting pink cm & having lower backache and woke up a few times in the night with mild contractions :D by the morning they were about 7-10 minutes apart and they kept going, i also had lots of bloody show & and i started to get excited :dance: i had a consultant appointment booked for that day anyway to check up after a bleed i'd had the previous week, so i went along to that & he could see i was having contractions (they were about 5-7 minutes apart at that point) so he did an internal & said i was 2cm dilated & soft and that established labor would probably kick off within a day or two so to go home & get some rest.
> 
> My other half dropped me home & i told him to go to work for his shift as i thought it would take a while, but half hour after he'd dropped me home the contractions started to get _really_ painful & were coming every few minutes! I called him up to tell him he should come back to find that he'd broken down 40 minutes away from home with all our hospital & baby bags & car seat in it! At this point i became really stressed and the contractions became horrendously painful, like contracting for one minute then resting for one minute. OH managed to find someone to rush him home with all the baby stuff then he had to get to his mum's to borrow her car & get us to the hospital. I was having trouble walking by now & we were taken straight into the maternity led birthing center & shown to our room. the midwife did an internal straight away and said 'you're 7cms my dear!' :shock: and gave me some gas & air to help with the pain. she said they expect you to dilate half a cm an hour but i was in agony & dilating a whole cm an hour! (so maybe the raspberry tea worked after all!!)
> 
> two hours later i was having an unbearable urge to push with each contraction. i called the midwife to tell her whilst i was squatting on a chair, knees wide open, bits on full display & feeling like a train was about to come out of my ass :haha: she looked at me and said 'i can see your baby's head!' and she did a quick internal and said i was 9cm and then my waters exploded all over her :haha: i instantly felt baby's head ram down against my cervix & for a second i thought he would fly out! now with every contraction the urge to push wasn't an urge, it was happening and i could do pretty much nothing to stop it! but i could feel when my body needed me to ease off & breathed & waited until the pushing had to start up again. i told the midwife i was ready to push him out with the next contractions and i started putting every bit of strength i had into the push & felt him crowning. with the next push i could see his head coming out & he had dark hair :cloud9: another push and his head popped out & the relief was incredible!! i looked down & was amazed by what i saw, he was bluey purple but perfect! his body was still flapping around inside me between contractions which felt really weird. with the next contraction i pushed out his body and he started moaning instantly & flapping about :cloud9: he was placed on my chest and we had our first hug and OH cut the cord :D the colour came to him straight away & he was so beautiful! the placenta came easily after the injection and the midwife did a quick internal & i had no tears or stitches, just a shallow graze down one side of the labia.
> 
> It was the most powerful experience of my life although i really didn't realise just how much it would hurt, (and how much cave woman noise i would make!) but am so glad to have only had gas & air, i feel that my body did really well & i'm so proud of it! Our little man is gorgeous & perfect in every way :cloud9: he had his first breast feed soon after delivery & settled down for a nice sleep. He weighed a teeny 6lb 6ozs :cloud9:
> 
> My OH was amazing, he shocked me by watching the entire delivery full frontal which i didn't think he would want to do. He found it really amazing & was so calm & gave me sips of water & squares of chocolate as i needed them & fanned me. He was perfect just like our little family xx
> 
> I lost 13lb instantly after delivery and although i still have a jelly belly it's gone down a lot in just 2 days :D we were let home the same day.
> 
> Here he is! :cloud9:
> 
> Just been born
> https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/BirthDay2-1.jpg https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/BirthDay6-1.jpg
> 
> 1 day old
> https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/CHANGBYPOPS-1.jpg
> 
> https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/hosppic1dayold3.jpg https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/hosppic1dayold2.jpg https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/hosppic1dayold.jpg

*
Awwwwwwwwie Congrats!!!!! *


----------



## sparklebunny

You look so happy and relaxed! And he is *BEAUTIFUL!!!* He looks like a doll, he's so perfect! Congrats!! :dance: x


----------



## AngelBunny

thanks everyone it was amazing!

DueSeptember i often think of you hun, hope you're doing ok xxx


----------



## Justme

Aww AngelBunny congratultions!!Amazing photo's,well done on the labour with just the Gas and air.George is gorgeous.x x


----------



## DueSeptember

AngelBunny said:


> thanks everyone it was amazing!
> 
> DueSeptember i often think of you hun, hope you're doing ok xxx

*Thanks....I am Doing okay  Some days suck but I get through them lol Hope to TTC soon Keep in Touch...xo*


----------



## Perfect_pink

Huge congrats on baby George, i was wondering when ud have him i remember u from back in tri 2 as we were both due 20th oct, congrats again and beautiful name c


----------



## Noirin

wow fantastic story and an amazingly beautiful lil boy!! well done!! best of luck to u and ur family xx


----------



## oneway

Congrats Claire! What a beautiful little boy and a great birth story. I am so glad for you that you did not tear or need stitches! Enjoy this time with your brand new family member. :hugs:


----------



## mrs_lukey

Congratulations hunny he is adorable :) xxxx


----------



## 5-a-side

Awww, isnt he just precious.
Congratulations, hope you and baby George and doing well x


----------



## veebot

congratulations! he is just beautiful. We had our little ones on the same day! its so great being able to give birth without epi.


----------



## Tampa

Was just thinking today where you'd disappeared to from 3rd trimester when I noticed the birth announcements page (Duh...) 

Huge congratulations to you and your family! George is a wee stunner. 

Mine is still hanging on in there - hopefully not too long now...

:) xxx


----------



## bananabump

Only just seen this... Congratulations!! He's a beaut, well done you! Welcome to baby club xxxx


----------



## scoobymum

Congratulations- sounds like a great labour and very cute pictures xx


----------



## sun

He's gorgeous! Congrats to you and OH! :hugs:


----------



## mummy2anangel

aww hes stunning HUGE congratulations to you and wow what an amazing birth story xx


----------



## babyrebel

Congratulations! He is adorable!


----------



## cantwaitforu

Congratulations and thank you for sharing your birth story. You did so well and glad to hear that you, baby and oh are doing well. George is gorgeous!


----------



## AngelBunny

thanks ladies :D xxx


----------



## t33cup

congratulations! lovely story well done you!


----------



## sarah0108

congrats


----------



## Chrissie84

Oh hunny! Actually crying reading this!! Truely amazing!!!! Hope I can be even a little bit as amazing as you were in 6 months time. Love you lots xxx


----------



## AngelBunny

Chrissie84 said:


> Oh hunny! Actually crying reading this!! Truely amazing!!!! Hope I can be even a little bit as amazing as you were in 6 months time. Love you lots xxx

you are gonna be amaaaazing :happydance: love you! and bump! xx


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats!


----------



## Moonbeam1

Congratulation on your gorgeous baby boy! Thank you for sharing your birth story!


----------

